# Miles on your rft's



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I realize this may not be a "Diesel" issue but perhaps the D's cause different tire wear than the gassers might. Weight distribution, monster torque  etc...

Anyway, I profess to be a spirited driver but don't spin my wheels or screach around turns or lock up my brakes when stopping (assuming you could do this with ABS). My drive is about 60% Hwy and 40% City.

My 2010 335D Sport/premium with 18" wheels is looking like it will need a new set of tires pretty soon. I'm approaching 28k on the original and the grooves are just about gone. Noted some slight water planning the other day which is not cool.:eeps:

I'm just curious what are some you other Diesel Heads getting in regards to miles on your RFTs.:dunno:

I definitely plan to replace with in-kind RFT's, I think these are Bridgestone.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> ...My 2010 335D Sport/premium with 18" wheels is looking like it will need a new set of tires pretty soon. I'm approaching 28k on the original and the grooves are just about gone. Noted some slight water planning the other day which is not cool.:eeps:
> 
> I'm just curious what are some you other Diesel Heads getting in regards to miles on your RFTs.:dunno:
> 
> I definitely plan to replace with in-kind RFT's, I think these are Bridgestone.


I got around 24K on my original ZSP Bridgestones. Had a little bit of an alignment problem that wore the fronts enough to prompt me to replace them - might have lasted another 4K but for that.

I replaced them with Michelin Pilot Sport 2 (PS2) ZP. Great tire; seems quieter and softer riding than the 2010 Bridgestones. They're the same price as the Bridgestones; you should consider them (had to search for the rears as that size was out-of-stock nationally). I got mine from Costco - same price (or a little less) than tirerack.com or tires.com (discount tire.)


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Floyd,

Why did you switch over to the Michelin Pilots? I have had Pilots before on my Z3 and other cars. They were OK.

The Bridgestone have served me well so I have no complaints so far.

I'll do some research before changing them out. I plan on using my trusty guy that comes to my home with his trie change truck. He actually had some prett competitive prices last time he quoted me.

Renton, know that area, near Boeing Field, no? I sepnt some time in the area some year ago building some ships, Tacoma and Todd in Seattle. Loved it!


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

My D came with 17" CintiProContact SSR RFT and I've covered over 57,000 KM (35,400 Miles) but around 5,000 Miles were on my Winter Tires over last Winter.
So far the Contis are still holding up with enough treads to last hopefully till next Summer.

I bought wheel + tire insurance but have not had the opportunity to use it.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

The BS RFTs are known to wear out in as little as 20K miles, although some have gotten up to 40K. Personally, I would shop around as there are better RFTs than BS. Check the reviews on tirerack.com. The OEM sizes are problematic especially the rears and you will find only a few choices in the OEM sizes if you want to stay with RFTs. Michelin, Pirelli and Yokohama all offer RFTs in the OEM sizes at comparable prices with Michelin being slightly more expensive.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

DC-IT said:


> My D came with 17" CintiProContact SSR RFT and I've covered over 57,000 KM (35,400 Miles) but around 5,000 Miles were on my Winter Tires over last Winter.
> So far the Contis are still holding up with enough treads to last hopefully till next Summer.
> 
> I bought wheel + tire insurance but have not had the opportunity to use it.


I bought the insurance too and used it twice for two flats. Those Conti tires you have are H rated tires, correct? They should last a decent amount more than the ones that come with the sport package. I personally try to buy Michelin tires for everything but never had their RFTs to comment on them.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Why did you switch over to the Michelin Pilots? I have had Pilots before on my Z3 and other cars. They were OK.
> ...
> Renton, know that area, near Boeing Field, no? I sepnt some time in the area some year ago building some ships, Tacoma and Todd in Seattle. Loved it!


I buy Michelin because I never have had a manufacturing problem with any of their tires; can't say the same for other brands (Continental and Goodyear in the past, and remember, that Bridgestone built the Firestones implicated in the Ford Explorer/Exploder problems.) Additional reasons: my son put the PS2s on his 2007 335i and they seemed better - especially softer and less pothole explosion-prone than my Bridgestones (even though there was 3 years improvement in my 'stones). They are within $100 in price for a set of 4 (and Costco was having a sale on Michelin so it was even.)

I live out east of Renton. Today's weather: blue skies, 80 degrees, low humidity.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I try to buy Michelins because they always seem to last the longest when compared to other brands I have tried. Not sure I ever have had a manufacturing problem with any brand tire before but hard to say when some of the vehicles had "suspension issues"


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

i have got about 29700 miles on my d. I have 2 sets. Summers are Michelins RFT which has about 22kmiles. about 2k miles ago I had 8/32 all around and I guess I should be able to get another 10k miles from them.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Seems like my rears will last quite a bit less than my fronts. I had a bubble in one of my fronts (oem Michelin) and bought a complete set of non RFT Sumi HRZIII's. I mounted the fronts and will mount the rears as soon as my winter set goes on in a couple of months. I will end up with around 20k on the rears I think. The car has 25k now but not all on the summer set.

Without the bubble I would have gotten about 30k out of the front oem's I think


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I bought the insurance too and used it twice for two flats. Those Conti tires you have are H rated tires, correct? They should last a decent amount more than the ones that come with the sport package. I personally try to buy Michelin tires for everything but never had their RFTs to comment on them.


You're right they are H rates with a treadwear rating of 400 which is estimated to last 40,000 miles so I should be able to get another 10K miles.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

When I had my 08 335i I got 36k out of my fronts and rears. I did about 90% highway in that car. At 36k it was right at the wearbars and I did not replace them since it was traded for the 535i that I am driving now. 25k-35k is the norm for reasonable driving and the more you do highway the longer they last.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I did a better check of my tires today. They were a little low on air, 35/38 and I pumped them back up to 38/40. My MPG was still crap as the traffic continues to be brutal.:bawling:

Tread was actually better than they looked from a distance. Still have a pretty deep groove left, perhaps another 5k so I hope to make it till end of the year with these wheels, 32k or so.

Already looking for the replacement sets. Looks like the Michelin Pilots PS2 or the Yokohama Advan Sport, all RFTs, assuming I don't go back with the OE BS Potenzas which have held up well so far.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

I have driven 7,000 miles on my Continental ContiPro RFT and the treadwear is now at 9/32nds of an inch. Assuming the tire started at 12/32nds of an inch, I loose 3/32nds of tread every 7,000 miles. So, I should be at 3/32nds of an inch of tread--tire replacement time-- at 21,000 miles in June of 2013, assuming the same rate of wear and the same mileage.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

aborwick said:


> I have driven 7,000 miles on my Continental ContiPro RFT and the treadwear is now at 9/32nds of an inch. Assuming the tire started at 12/32nds of an inch, I loose 3/32nds of tread every 7,000 miles. So, I should be at 3/32nds of an inch of tread--tire replacement time-- at 21,000 miles in June of 2013, assuming the same rate of wear and the same mileage.


Wow, you aren't driving that much, and 21k is not that great either. I would expect these tires to last about 30k. If I drove like granma it would be around 40k.


----------



## PacificJet (Mar 7, 2010)

I got 26K on my Bridgestone RFTs. 70% Highway and 30% City driving. $1400 for the complete set :thumbdwn: As the front tires wore, I noticed a substantial difference in ride as the tires seemed to want to track every groove and inconsistency in the road surface. I could have gotten about another 4K out of them but a flat forced me to replace now. Honestly, if I didn't have a leased car, I'd have gone for non-RFT.


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Wow, you aren't driving that much, and 21k is not that great either. I would expect these tires to last about 30k. If I drove like granma it would be around 40k.


I actually have 8100 miles on my vehicle, having swapped out my Contis for my winter wheel set for four months--December-March. I do not do much long-distance driving, mainly commuting to work. I did drive to Toronto this summer for the Amercan Bar Association convention, and Niagra Falls. It was a wonderful drive in my 335d. I do not drive like "grandma" although I am old enough to be a grandfather, in my late 60s. On highways I usually drive about 7 mph over the speed limit, with ocasional 80-85 mph for passing cars and trucks.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

I got less than 25K on the RFT Bridgestone RE050 Potenzas that came on the BMW stock - look at the treadwear and you will see "140" which is very low and does not last long.

I got a set of Continental non RFT and the treadwear is 500 and so far no wear at all visible and looks like I will get at least 50K + !


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Flyingman said:


> Wow, you aren't driving that much, and 21k is not that great either. I would expect these tires to last about 30k. If I drove like granma it would be around 40k.


I drive much smoother than granma. I get about 60K on my Contis.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Flyingman said:


> Wow, you aren't driving that much, and 21k is not that great either. I would expect these tires to last about 30k. If I drove like granma it would be around 40k.


I agree with you based on my experience on my 335i that I had (you may even get to 35-36k). In South Florida the roads are pretty good and I am generally happy with the RE050A as they reside on both the 335d and the 535. I am going to an high performance all season on the 5 next year, but have decided the 335d will stay with RE050A's because there is no spare tire (the 5 has a temporary spare).


----------

